# Hitachi Leaf blower



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a Hitachi model RB24EAP leaf blower that is 7 years old. It is one of the best blowers I have ever owned. All of a sudden it will start and run for a minute or two (rough idle) then shut down. I have rebuilt the carb, new plug (which has spark) cleaned the air filter, but it will not stay running. Compression check of 150 psi. I have always used ethanol free gas, 50:1 mix, and never have had an issue before. This model is not longer made by Hitachi/Tanaka, so I would appreciate any ideas about fixing it. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Upon further checking, after starting and running, it runs but is missing badly. Will blow, but no full power. I pulled the new plug and noticed that the gap was completely closed. I did set it at .024 as required. Piston hitting the plug causing it to close the gap? I have never seen this happen to any engine I have ever worked on. Have any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you ran it again did it close the gap again?

Is there another shorter internal plug depth you could use?


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> If you ran it again did it close the gap again?
> 
> Is there another shorter internal plug depth you could use?


Thanks MFR; I did run it again and the same thing happened. You are thinking like me. What I did was pull another spacer off an old plug I had and put it on with the one that came with the new plug to hopefully raise it enough to prevent the piston from hitting the plug. Amazing, that worked. Runs like new now. I have never seen this before, don't know what might have happened. Thanks for your suggestion!! I'll check in to getting a shorter plug too.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Glad you were able to figure it out. 🤙


----------

